

Google forbids users from reselling, loaning Glass eyewear - bane
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/18/tech/innovation/google-glass-resales/index.html?hpt=hp_t5

======
primelens
This is a disturbing trend. Increasingly sale is being redefined as "rent
under licensing conditions." It shouldn't say "terms of sale," then.

